# Paying for film school



## EvilThing (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be applying for a transfer to a film school next year. I think my chances of getting into a top notch school are good but I have no idea how I'm going to pay for it. With schools charging 20 to 40,000 a year in tuition it seems impossible. I just can't afford that. I know that I'm not the only person who has been in this situation. So, how do you pay for it? Are scholarships a realistic choice? What about loans? I'm sure the colleges realize how much of a burden these price tags are, especially during a recession. How sensitive are schools like Emerson, Chapman, SCAD, and NYU to their students financial needs?


----------



## EvilThing (Feb 21, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 23, 2009)

Not the only one pondering about this. I might have good chances in getting in but my bank account (or that of my parents) will not be able to cover anything near that. And working my arse off for say... 5 to 10 years doesn't sound like a plan either :/ Then again I really am clueless how the whole school system works in the states. I moved to Finland when I was 7 so... all I know about is a tuition free environment  Hope someone could clearify the whole process for me and Evil here


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 24, 2009)

i think scholarships are worth it, you just have to really research. a lot of money out there if you do the leg work. i think most people are in the same boat with finances. i also consider student loans an investment more than a debt and you can pay them back gradually and get a good interest rate.


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 24, 2009)

How does the loan system work in the states? How soon after graduation do they expect you to start paying back? In general it sounds like a great idea but in the film industry where there is no guarantees no matter what school you graduate from... sounds risky


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 24, 2009)

for undergrad, i believe i had 5 years before i had to start paying it back. then i consolidated. and they work with you on payment plans. for example, the graduated payment plan starts you off low for a few years (i pay 90 per month) and then jumps up to another level and then another. sometimes, people pay more per month for credit cards or cell phone bills. 

i don't think with any industry there is a guarantee unless you are born into it, so you have to just do what you love and work your ass off. of course it's a risk but in the end, it's up to you how successful you are. 

that said, you know what i think you should do.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

Five years?  It should be six months.  When I dropped out, I had to start repayment six months later.  When I graduated, same thing.

You can get deferments while in school, or forebearances if you can't pay, but they're gonna get that money from you no matter what.

They do payment scales based on income or money owed...your Stafford and Perkins loans will be the most flexible creditors of your life...not so much for PLUS, but oh well.

There are plenty of kids here in my MFA program at USC whose parents just write a check for all their bills...I am not one of the lucky ones.

I do it all on loans and scholarships/assistantships, and I work 20 hours per week.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 24, 2009)

i got my loans deferred for years, yes. i can't remember if it was based on income. 

jayimess, i'm in the same boat - paying my own way. how is it for you working while in film school?


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 24, 2009)

Well actually when I first started writing in this thread I didnt notice it's for undergraduate school. Since I'm getting my bachelor here in Finland it would mean Grad schools the way to go. Anyways I doubt there is much difference in the loan system anyways... Jayimess, what kind of different scholarships or assistantships are there? I'll probably have to poke around here in Finland first and see what they have to offer. Had hopes up on a certain scholarship which grants full tuition and life expension... sounded too good to be true, and it was. Not granted to dual citizens. Damn. Not too many options seem to be available here and what I understand the States is not too different?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

All of my money, from freshman year to g2, has been borrowed, federal grants (undergrad only), or aid from the schools.  I'm not really good about finishing the apps for "outside" scholarships and usually psych myself out thinking someone from Iowa or someone will win anyway, why bother?

That doesn't mean there's no money out there...you just have to look for it, and the schools WILL help you.

Well, AFI won't.  Lest any AFI-er take offense, it's something that was said to me directly during my interview, and I think it's hilarious.  I probably should delete that but I'm not going to...because it's true, and funny.

Working isn't as impossible as they say after your first year...once you get your own routines and workflow under control, you know what you can afford to do.  Most of the jobs you can still work on school stuff anyway.  I'm a projectionist...for half of my shifts, I wait for it to be time to start the DVD, then I wait for the DVD to be over...so I'm writing or editing, whatevering, the rest of the time.


----------

